# Homemade bike tray and rack modification



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I used the 1UP as inspiration for this. Part of a communications rack and some aluminum and I came up with this. Also modded the Hollywood rack to tilt down and accept the new tray to carry 3 bikes. 
When carrying 3 bikes, a strap will be tied to it and into the car to take some load off the hitch.


----------



## diylighter (Sep 4, 2008)

Interesting. How do those support bars latch or otherwise stay in place?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Keyholes for bolts heads. Ive stopped using this a long while ago. Now using a Thule T2.


----------

